# Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

anyone ever try these out? seems like another way to go the carbed route.


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (wantacad)*

http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...1.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...2.jpg
http://www.enfierrados.com/fie...6.JPG
http://www.enfierrados.com/enc...2.jpg


----------



## jimmy 8v (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (CarlitosVW)*

I've heard theyre a nightmare to tune, i may be wrong, just what i heard. I am really interested in this, decent power really really cheaply. I've been looking into it for some time, older gsxr1000's are supposed to be good.


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (jimmy 8v)*

They are hard to tune, but when you tune them right, they are great, and like you said, very cheap


----------



## jimmy 8v (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (CarlitosVW)*

I think im gonna go for this, despite the tuning hassles the price is still attractive. There is a company in the uk that concentrates on doing just this, mainly westfields and mk2 escorts for rallying, but im sure they could help tune them once i've got it running. I like the fact that its really different as well.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (wantacad)*

A buddy of mine put a 8V in a sand rail with some 650 bike carbs. He connected the carbs to a handmade stub manifold with the rubber hoses, just like on a bike. I worked great.


----------



## DubsyzeD_one (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (art.clemens)*

This topic is great, we should keep it going till we can gather enough info for some good applications. I 2 am looking into the swap since i got a motorcycle mechanic that can tune and ballance the carbs.


----------



## IceBoy (Mar 28, 2003)

i was considering doing this - but using Keihin FCR39 or 41 carbs. apparently they're the daddy of all bike carbs, and a few people in japan have ben using them for a while, and making VERY good horsepower.


----------



## jimmy 8v (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (DubsyzeD_one)*

I'm with you on this one, im now thinking crossflow 1.9 8v, just putting the bottom end in place to take serious revs. I've got the same problem, the tuning of them. I can get all the hardware together, but the setting up scares me. Finding someone with sufficient car and bike experience is going to prove diffucult. 
Bump for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (jimmy 8v)*

If they are CV carbs I woundn't worry about the tuning. All you need to do is balance them with vacuum gages (which you can buy for about $150can from a bike store). After that, the only other thing you might need to change is the main jet if you exceed the amount of fuel the carb will provide. The carbs I have will support about 180hp, so I'm not worried about it too much.
My setup is for sale by the way for a reasonable price. If I can't get it, I'll just build it.


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Motorcycle carbs?, not ITB's (dohc)*

if you look around, you can find the vacuum synchronizer for a four carb setup pretty cheap....way less than $100 USD


----------

